# Very experienced hand looking for work 2014



## copenhagencwboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Howdy I'm 25 have 5 years experience on water and have shrimped sport fished and commercial charters etc looking for work around Galveston


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

What boats and whom did you work with?


----------

